# Brushes for Craftsman 315.17480 router



## ForeignAutoService (Apr 22, 2017)

I recently acquired this vintage router which is in reasonably good shape. But I have several questions:

1) Sears does not sell any brushes to fit this model and I could not find any on AMAZON or ebay. However, I removed the brushes and found they are 1/2" X 1/3" with a copper wire from the graphite brush attached to a brass disk. Does anyone know where I can purchase replacement brushes for this model?

2) Upper and lower bearings. The Sears website states 
Upper bearing: Ball bearing Parts #: 1-621221-01 Substitution: STD315485
Lower bearing Ball bearing Parts #: 1-621221-01 Substitution: STD315485
I have been unable to identify replacement bearings using these numbers. Can anyone suggest how I can locate replacement bearings for this router.
While cleaning the router I discovered the information on the plastic grease seal of the lower bearing is " “NAICHI 600 (?8 or 9)NSL”]. I could not read whether the number after 600 was an "8" or a "9". 

Your suggestions will be appreciated.

Dennis Waller


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sears doesn't have any tool factories so they have existing manufacturers make tools for them. Those factories source out a lot or maybe most of the parts they need to other factories so the chances are that those brushes are at least somewhat generic. A tool repair service might recognize them or even have a set.

Same goes for bearings. The first numbers you gave are Sears part numbers for those bearings. The Naichi number is the manufacturer's number. Bearings are supposed to have universal coding that denotes how many and what type seals as well as OD, ID, and thickness. If you can't read them then just take them off and hand them over to a bearing supply store and they'll fix you up. It is highly unlikely that those bearings are anything special. By the way, the 315. denotes that your router was made by Ryobi.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

stop where you are... your problems w/ this router are only going to get worse...

Do yourself a huge favor and get a Bosch 1617EVSPK...
Factory Reconditioned Bosch 1617EVSPK-RT 12 Amp 2.25 HP Combination Plunge and Fixed-Base Router Kit
Saving some money now just may cost you more down the road....

We constantly get new members who come here looking for parts for their Sears routers because Sears, Ereplacementparts and others don't have them... Collets in particular seem to a problem down the road and there seems to be no crossover... Yur stuck in a rut... The fact that Sears has 2nd party handling of their tools makes support and repairs even more uncertain...
I trust you are aware that Sears recently sold it's tool line to the B&D group so nobody knows what's going to happen... If it goes true to form, this isn't good...

You can add PC to list of tools w/ issues... PC was bought out by the group that owns B&D (Black & Decker) and their quality has slipped – I feel, quite a bit as in a lot...
Many of us were PC fans at one time, including me, but since the buy out many stay away from them these days... Hard lessons learned...

DeWalt (B&D group) are good tools, for the Hobbyist, but CS can suck at times and after a few years repair parts tend to be problem too.. All of my and my employees' DeWalt tools have long since gone to the scrap yard for the lack of support/parts...
Do you see a trend here w/ what's offered by the B&D group... Planned obsolescence... 

Notes:
B&D Group current brands and subsidiaries...
DeWalt
Porter Cable
Craftsman
Emhart Teknologies 
Oldham Blades 
Black and Decker Firestorm 
Vector 
Dust Buster
Stanley
Vidmar
Proto
Powers

Overall, Bosch is the only one that scores high on all categories and is as close as a phone call and your mail box... 
Bosch Power Tools - North America | BoschTools.com | Boschtools

Have a look at CPO outlets for reconditioned... I have never heard a true negative word about them, their service or Bosch... At least 90% of the Bosch tools I have are reconditioned...

Bosch Tools | Bosch Power Tools | CPOTools.com


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@ForeignAutoService

I did some internet searching for you and found the following info:

Brushes:  Sears part no. is 2-624203-03 - no longer available but the following website has a cross reference for the part

.34" x .49" x .6" BRUSH 1110524

Upper Bearing: Sears part no. is STD315485 No longer available through Sears but is available at eReplacementparts at this link:

608 Brg [STD315485] for Craftsman Power Tool | eReplacement Parts

Lower Bearing: Sears part no. is STD315535 and is available at SearsPartsDirect Ball Bearing | Part Number STD315535 | Sears PartsDirect or 

eReplacementPart 6003 Brg [STD315535] for Craftsman Power Tool | eReplacement Parts


I was typing my answer and found that @Stick486 has given you some sage advice. I'll leave this info here in the event you still want to use it - your choice.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Vince, and Stick, have both given good information on this. You have to decide if it's worth putting any money into. They are not bad routers, but there is so much BETTER available today I would find it difficult to justify putting any money into the one I have when it breaks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

FYI, 608 bearings are skateboard bearings : SET OF 8 Skateboard Bearings 608 ZZ FREE SHIPPING | eBay

They are probably the cheapest bearing made.


----------



## ForeignAutoService (Apr 22, 2017)

I Think Stick486's advice is wise. I will use this router until it fails and then purchase a reconditioned Bosch router. I had looked at them but did not purchase one because in the auto repair business rebuilt parts have a very bad reputation. I am pleased to learn that is not true of routers rebuilt by Bosch.

ForeignAutoService


----------

